# You know you grew up in the 80's....



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Remember the 80's? 

You know you grew up in the 80's if........................... 

-You ever ended your sentence with "psych". 

-You solved the Rubics cube by peeling off the stickers. 

-You watched the pound puppies. 

-You wore biker shorts under your skirts and felt stylish. 

-You yearned to be a member of the Baby-sitters club and tried to start a club of your own. 

- You owned those little Strawberry Shortcake pals scented dolls 

- You know what 'Whoa' means from the show "Blossom". 

-Three words: M.C. Hammer. 

- If you played the chipmunks Christmas album all year long! 

-The crypt keeper really freaked you out. 

-Remember reading Kool-Aid man comics 

-You ever watched Fraggle Rock!! 

-You had plastic streamers on the handlebars of your bike. 

-When it was actually worth getting up early on Saturday to watch cartoons. 

-YOu wore a pony tail on the side of your head. 

- You saw the original Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on the big screen. 

-You got super excited when it was Oregon Trail day in computer class at school. 

-You made your mom buy you one of those clips that would hold your shirt in a knot on the side. 

-You had a Kirk Cameron poster on your bedroom wall. 

-You wore a Jordache jean jacket and you were proud of it. 

- L.A. GEAR 

-Your mother wouldn't let you have garbage pail kids. 

- You wanted to change your name to Jem. 

- You remember reading "Tales of a Fourth Grade Nothing" and all of the Ramona books. 

- You know the profound meaning of "Wax on, Wax off". 

-You wanted to be a Goonie. (All I have to say to this one is "Hey you guys!!" or my favorite Baby Ruth) 

- You ever wore fluorescent, neon clothing. 

- You wanted to be on Star Search. 

- You can remember what Michael Jackson looked like before his nose fell off. 

- You took Lunch boxes to school. 

- You have ever pondered why Smurfette was the ONLY female smurf. 

- You remember the craze, and then banning of slap bracelets. 

- You still get the urge to use the word "NOT" at the end of every statement you make. 

- You remember Hypercolor T-Shirts 

- You remember Punky Brewster 

- You loved Howard the duck. 

- You thought that Sheera and He-Man should hook up. 

- You thought your childhood friends would never leave because you exchanged "friendship bracelets". 

- You ever owned a pair of Jelly Shoes. 

- After you saw Pee-Wee's Big Adventure you couldn't stop saying "I know you are but what am I?" 

- You remember "I've fallen...and I can't get up!" 

- You remember going to the skating rink before there were inline skates. 

- You ever got seriously injured on a slip and slide. 

- You know not to mix poprocks and soda. (I don't care how many studies they do I am still not trying that!!) 

- You have played with a 'skip-it'. 

- You had or went to a birthday party at McDonald's. 

- You ever sat on or used one knee on a skateboard. 

- You learned oldies songs by watching Alvin and the Chipmunks 

- You had a Glow Worm or watched the cartoon. 

- You remember dancing along with the Bangles in "Walk Like An Egyptian".. 

-If you remember Heathcliff the orange cat. 

- You remember Popples 

- DON'T WORRY, BE HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

- You wore socks over tights with high top Reeboks. 

- You wore like 8 pairs of socks at once, scrunched down 

- If you remember this one...'Miss Mary Mack Mack Mack all dressed in black black black'. 

- You remember boom boxes instead of CD players. 

- You remember watching both "Gremlins" movies. 

- You remember the crimp fad. 

- You remember the Transformers. 

- You knew what it meant to say: "CARE BEAR STARE!!" and you had a favorite. 

- You remember Rainbow Bright and My Little Ponies. 

- You remember watching TV and thinking Doogie Howser was hot! 

- You remember Alf, the little furry brown alien from Malmac. 

- You remember the large amounts of hairspray used. 

- You remember those very stylish headbands. 

- You remember the beginning of New Kids on the Block! 

- You remember watching the Cosby show. 

- You remember Mr. Belvadier. 

- You remember Michael J. Fox in Family Ties and Back to the Future. - The movies 'Bachelor Party', Dirty Dancing, and anything with Molly Ringwald.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG!    

BTW, Fraggles ROCK!! \/


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL, a friend of mine sent me that, and more than half the things on there I said "I DID/REMEMBER THAT!"... especially the Rubics Cube one... I so did that!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

ROFLOl, eventhough not american I do remember a lot of this  (born in 1976)


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

I know you are, but what am I?  


:lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Blossom wasn't an 80s show though


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

Read this, I feel myself old at once


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike, no, it wasn't an 80's show, but it's a show that people who were born in the 80's would have watched. I only watched it a few times, myself. I was more of a play outside kind of kid than a sit in front of the TV kind of kid.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't remember anything. I came of age in the 70s :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Born in 1955. Old fart.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh me too..............almost all of those, except "slap bracelets" no clue there. I DO remember those jelly bracelets, though, and you could fit, what, a hundred or so on one arm?  

I don't know about the Doogie Houser thing, though. I went to High School with him (He graduated the year before me) and was in several Drama productions with him- nice guy, but I never got the whole "oh he's SO cute thing."

Ironically enough, the year behind me (no I'm not naming years!) graduated Freddy Prinz Jr., who was more of a 90's star. 

I just went to the dogs, myself. :wink:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I remember slap/snap bracelets, lotsa rumors going on around the time Walgreens was getting sued about the glue that held them together being poisonous, but the real reason for coming off the market was the risk of slit wrists in kids when the covers came off the metal n they smack down a sharp edge on their wrists. They came in all the typical funky 80s colors and designs


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Slap bracelets are still around. I think Claire's sells them around here.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey! I remember most of that stuff............when my KIDS were growing up! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
In 1984 I had one teen, one ten yr old, and one  newborn. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I about hurt myself on a slip and slide this summer! I was showing my little boys how to do it; its funny though, I remember slip and slides being alot longer!


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

By 1984 I had gone through acid rock, folk, disco, punk and moved on to "New Wave"!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The 80's are easy for me to remember. I ended one career and started another. I retired from the military and started with the police. Now the 60's on the other hand, whewww, there do seem to be a few blank spots there.

DFrost


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> The 80's are easy for me to remember. I ended one career and started another. I retired from the military and started with the police. Now the 60's on the other hand, whewww, there do seem to be a few blank spots there.
> 
> DFrost


Of all the people on this forum I would consider for advice regarding experience on spoofing drug tests, you would have been about...bottom of the list. Funny what you learn.

Hippie. Was bitework more fun when you were flying your freak flag? Was your hippie dog's first work around "truffle" detection out there naked in the Redwoods?

Google search is awesome. Ladies and gentleman of the forum, I present to you Officer David Frost, circa 1968, with his narc dog Tim von Learyburg, call sign "Sgt. Pepper"....great dog I hear, played the sitar.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok, now that was deep belly laugh. You are just too much.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

It's trite but true: If you can remember the 60s, you weren't there.

I think the blank spots are a blessing, myself! :lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm with David about the 60's. Looks like I may have met David a time or two.  Anyone else remember black and white tv, with only two channels? Even am radio in your car and the dimmer swith on the floor?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I'm with David about the 60's. Looks like I may have met David a time or two.  Anyone else remember black and white tv, with only two channels? Even am radio in your car and the dimmer swith on the floor?


Well, YEAH! :roll: 

I remember getting the first-ever TV in our house, too! I was born the same year as Greg's rusty truck! :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

<<<Anyone else remember black and white tv, with only two channels? Even am radio in your car and the dimmer swith on the floor?>>>

The TV didn't come on until 600 am. went off at midnight. I drove vehicle that only had am radios. they've moved the dimmer switch/??????


DFrost


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

*David Frost Said:*


> they've moved the dimmer switch/??????
> 
> DFrost


Yeah, it's right by the 8 track player now, right??? :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> .......The TV didn't come on until 600 am. went off at midnight. I drove vehicle that only had am radios. they've moved the dimmer switch??????
> 
> 
> DFrost


No, no, David ......... not in our cars. Only in these newfangled jobs.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey, I was born in 1982 and I remember dimmer switches in the floor!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Does anyone remember the starter swich for your car that was on the floor. I owned one. You druged your feet to stop it.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Pay no attention to the grammer and spelling, I'm old.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, he remembers talking to the operator and sending Lassie for help! :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> <<<Anyone else remember black and white tv, with only two channels? Even am radio in your car and the dimmer swith on the floor?>>>
> 
> The TV didn't come on until 600 am. went off at midnight. I drove vehicle that only had am radios. they've moved the dimmer switch/??????
> 
> ...


Or getting up early Saturday morning to watch the indian on the tv target (test pattern) till something came on.
My first car was a 49 Lincoln funeral car (slightly used  ) You turned the key and pressed the button on the dash to start it.
Radios, heaters, directional signals were optional.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Or getting up early Saturday morning to watch the indian on the tv target (test pattern) till something came on.


It was a clown where I lived.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

We had the Indian here.That was when cartoons were actually worth getting up to watch.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

We had the Indian here.That was when cartoons were actually worth getting up to watch. It was also when the "remote control" was called "one of you kids"!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Hey, I was born in 1982 and I remember dimmer switches in the floor!


OMG, my oldest daughter was born in 1982


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

So now you all know how old I am. :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Kristen Cabe said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I was born in 1982 and I remember dimmer switches in the floor!
> ...


I was ten, mommy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> So now you all know how old I am. :lol:


Yes.  You are younger than my children!

In fact, Woody is a little younger than my kids!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I hate to even mention my youngest was born in '72. Which by the way is the year I bought my first new car. A Chevy Nova, which I wish I still had. Traded a 1963 Ford Galaxy 500 XL convertible in on it. Which I wish I still had. Dimmer switch was on the floor of both of those vehicles.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I hate to even mention my youngest was born in '72. Which by the way is the year I bought my first new car. A Chevy Nova, which I wish I still had. Traded a 1963 Ford Galaxy 500 XL convertible in on it. Which I wish I still had. Dimmer switch was on the floor of both of those vehicles.
> 
> DFrost


I had a '62 convertible like yours...... the same car as the patrol car on The Andy Griffith Show, except a convertible (Sunliner). :lol: 8) 

Not new, of course. I loved that car! Traded it in on a '65 Mustang convertible. Which I wish I still had. 

(Got one like it, though!)


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

My first car had a manual choke, as well as dimmer on the floor.


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I hate to even mention my youngest was born in '72. Which by the way is the year I bought my first new car. A Chevy Nova, which I wish I still had. Traded a 1963 Ford Galaxy 500 XL convertible in on it. Which I wish I still had. Dimmer switch was on the floor of both of those vehicles.
> 
> DFrost


My first car was a '72 Chevy Nova! I miss that car.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My first car was a 73 Dodge Dart - I bought it used in 78 after I had graduated from college and had my first real job but I sold it because it was too expensive so I got around on a bicycle until I met my husband in 80. He drove a Mazda with a rotory engine that was a mess. But the most fun was the 71 Karmann Ghia we bought together in 81 - that car got me to the hospital for both of my kids. [I did not have a new car until 1988 when we bought a ford escort] --

I think young folks were poorer back then, no? We had absolutely nothing when we started off.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

> I think young folks were poorer back then, no? We had absolutely nothing when we started off.


Ain't that the truth......

My first bedroom set was a mattress on the floor and crates for a dresser. I now have a used bedroom set and I thought, wow, I'll do something nice and give it to one of the young kids at work. No one wants it......... They have nicer.. :?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeh, I have trouble with that.

Remeber the standard college bookshelves? - concrete blocks and boards
A mattress on the floor. Ah well, we all had a stereo and records though. Had to have music.

It really is kind of frustrating to me because I think having to make do sparked a certain level of creativity. 

We have just gotten to where we throw out so much usable stuff -- my kids just did not want any of the stuff I had been saving for them (like mixed dishes, old towels) t hat I was happy to take at that age.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Back in my day dogs only had three legs! And leashes were made out of aluminum foils from cigarette boxes that we braided together! And we fed the dogs raw...raw sewage that we had to get at the town and carry with our bare hands through five miles of snow and rain! And we liked it that way, con-sarn it!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeh yeh I got you but this was a nostalgia post

My dad walked to school in the snow in pants with the knees worn out too.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Back in my day dogs only had three legs! And leashes were made out of aluminum foils from cigarette boxes that we braided together! And we fed the dogs raw...raw sewage that we had to get at the town and carry with our bare hands through five miles of snow and rain! And we liked it that way, con-sarn it!


Back in MY day dogs were CATS. CATS with leashes and collars. And the raw sewage was 17 miles away across a FROZEN TUNDRA. And our SNOWSHOES were made out of old CAT SKELETONS and were strapped onto our BARE FEET.

We did have those aluminum foil leashes. You should've seen the cats when they tried to bite off the leash.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Yeh, I have trouble with that.
> 
> Remeber the standard college bookshelves? - concrete blocks and boards
> A mattress on the floor. Ah well, we all had a stereo and records though. Had to have music.
> ...


It just means you did well for your kids. We all did. Having had the abject-poverty experience as a young married, I can say that is is greatly overrated.

My parents gave me better than they had, too......... not just material things, either. They didn't pass along the same parenting they received. WHEW!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

> Having had the abject poverty experience....


Gotcha there but there is something to be said for the memory of driving down the street wtih a string in your left hand tied to the carbeurator of an old VW, steering with your knees, while shifting with your right hand....or the day we woke up with a chicken in our living room. But I guess our kids will have fond memories too - just of a diffrent kind.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I was teasing in my post, but I will never, ever believe in the notion of the good old days. Generally speaking, they did not exist.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> I was teasing in my post, but I will never, ever believe in the notion of the good old days. Generally speaking, they did not exist.


No. Nostalgia for a time that didn't really happen in the 100% rosy way we want to view it is fun, though.

I really like polio shots, antibiotics, baths, indoor toilets, and a host of other stuff. :lol: 

Even the internet!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Gee Connie you must be even older than me

I don't remember days before polio immunizations - I had the sugar cubes.....but I do remember kids older than me who wore leg braces.

I do have a smallpox scar though.

No - I think the good old days existed - but in our heads. I think it is ok to have fond memories of our youth. But you can't say whose memories are better.

There are many things now that are better- I had not met a black kid until I was 12. I never knew a deaf kid or one in a wheelchair. Anyone who was gay was "queer". I hope kids today are socially richer and more tolerant for having had those experiences.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Gee Connie you must be even older than me..I don't remember days before polio immunizations - I had the sugar cubes.....but I do remember kids older than me who wore leg braces.................
> [/quote
> 
> I don't really either, but I do know that I got polio in the big epidemic on the east coast (and elsewhere) of 1955. I had had a shot, but not the second (or third; I forget); either that, or I got the shot after I was exposed to the virus... it fades in the mists of memory........
> ...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think there is a something to be said about "the good old days" for us old timers.
We weren't exposed to the news quite like today. That doesn't mean things didn't happen, it just means we may have been less exposed to the evils of the world. 
We may have just thought they were good but is that a bad thing for a kid?!
Exposure to "different" people of the world has always been the norm for me. 
I had one uncle that was a hunchback (pardon the term) from polio. Another uncle that was a double amputee from a childhood accident. 
I was going to school with black kids in kindergarden (1950). This was a couple of years before school desegregation in 53-54 because the Catholic school system deseged in 47. 
I've lived in mixed neighborhoods most of my life (still do) and early on became aware that the differences are more about education and economics then color. 
The greatest loss to the generation today is the lack of imagination.
Kid's sports are WAY to orgaanized. 
Not much time for playing outdoors because of TV, Gameboy, etc. 
Very few people sit on the stoop in the evening and talk with the neighbors. Why? TV and airconditioning! Who wants to go outside!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I think there is a something to be said about "the good old days" for us old timers.......


Excellent post, Bob, but you forgot about an equally important and wonderful aspect of our childhood that the kids don't get now.

The smell of mimeographed school papers!!

In kindergarten, I remember, we would all grab the fresh-from-the-mimeograph-machine worksheets and notices and press them against our little five-year-old noses, inhaling deeply.

Hmmm.

This might help explain a lot about the sixties.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Gee Connie you must be even older than me.......


But not as old as Old Earth Dog Bob!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

> In kindergarten, I remember, we would all grab the fresh-from-the-mimeograph-machine worksheets and notices and press them against our little five-year-old noses, inhaling deepl


Connie, that explains it all -


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Bob Scott said:
> 
> 
> > I think there is a something to be said about "the good old days" for us old timers.......
> ...


  The last of our generations secrets has been exposed.   
Well.........There was that glue that tasted so good. :lol: :lol: 

Speaking of mimeograph-machines. In a house I was rehabbing with my brother, I found one in the crawl space. It was way past salvaging but can you guess what was the first thing I did with it? YEP! I smelled it!  NOTHING!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

AH-HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Bummer! :lol: :lol:


----------

